
We have found the seed of Minecraft's title-screen background panorama - tuvan
https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/hthrmk/big_news_we_have_found_the_seed_of_minecrafts/
======
tuvan
Summary from the reddit post (written by reddit user Tomlacko):

Minecraft@Home is a volunteer distributed computing project powered by BOINC
allowing users to volunteer their idle computers to help advance Minecraft-
related research, one of which was this panorama project. In less than 24
hours after launching the panorama application; a volunteer host on
Minecraft@Home found this seed. This was approximately 93 days of processing
time at a total of 54.5 exaFLOPs compressed into 24 hours. Another ongoing
project is search for the tallest cactus (currently we have found a 22 block
high one!).

Github:
[https://github.com/minecrafthome/b1.7_seedfinder](https://github.com/minecrafthome/b1.7_seedfinder)

Same team is also working on a much harder problem which is determining the
seed of a screenshot included with the Minecraft distribution. There is a nice
video about current progress here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC7f9tMslVE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC7f9tMslVE)
There are so many reverse engineering tricks done to reduce the 2^64 possible
seeds, such as training a neural network with the specific job of upscaling
minecraft screenshots.

